# Suggestions For American Made Compact .45



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm asking your help in selecting a compact American made .45 ACP auto. I have a thing about buying American whenever I can thus the "American made" stipulation. I'm not really hard core about it and would consider any of the very high quality European/foreign made pistols AFTER looking at all the American alternatives. So, back to my original question...what are your recommandations? Thanks in advance. 

Tom


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I like the Ruger .45's but they aren't compact. I have large hands and the compacts don't feel right in them. I can't answer your question because I've never owned any compact .45's.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Is this for carry (defense) of range use ? 
It would make a difference, since you might not want a 1911 gun for carry (but then you might, also).

Smith & Wesson 457
Kahr P45

Ruger makes the P345, but I've heard it has had a number of problems. I don't know if they have been corrected.

You can get a Commander-sized 1911 from Colt, Smith & Wesson, STI, Wilson Combat, Les Baer, Ed brown and a few others - it depends on how much you want to spend.

As far as Euro's, the Sig P245 is a good one, but it has been discontinued and new ones are harder to find, and the
HK USP Compact is an excellent gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While I go for 9mm compacts - honestly - if I HAD To have a 45 compact (as per your requirements, I don't think I would buy American (if U had said 9mm compact, U would have more options).

Beretta Mini-Cougar made in 45 (admittedly, kinda hard to find in that caliber - but, while an Italian gun, it is MADE in America) or a HK USP Compact

Now, S&W does make a somewhat compact 45 - Isn't it the 45 version of the Chief's Special? And, give it another 6mo to a year, and the new S&W M&P will probably have a .45 ACP compact out.

EVen the Springfield XDs, while an American company, are really imported guns from Croatia w/ the American brand stamped on them.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Springfield compact 1911 or the Kimbers if you can find a good one.

HK USP are nice guns as well.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My Colt Defender 3" 1911 still shootin' like a dream and I carry it everywhere. Seven in the mag and one loaded. Some people don't like them because they don't like Colt 'cause Colt has made some not-so-popular business decisions but the guns are great. Go to www.1911.com and do a search on "Defender". Majority of them will be very positive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

*Nothing is truly American, what, with the small parts outsourced overseas...Colt and Harley Davidsons rely on small parts made overseas...that said, for my money, either an XD 45 ACP compact, or Springfield Armory 1911 45 GAP...*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Outside of the 1911 compacts, S&W an Kahr are the only other American companys that produce a mini 45 that I can think of.

Here is a link to the Kahr mini 45. Just go to the S&W site to see their compact 45's they make several different ones.

http://www.kahr.com/new_kp4544.html


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Nothing is truly American, what, with the small parts outsourced overseas...Colt and Harley Davidsons rely on small parts made overseas...that said, for my money, either an XD 45 ACP compact, or Springfield Armory 1911 45 GAP...*


SA doesn't make the XD-45 in the SC. The only have the 4" service and the 5" Tactical. I'm hoping they do make one before I go out an get a 40SC as a baby brother for my 40 Service.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have experience with both the S&W CS45 and M457. Both of these compacts get my endorsement. I bought both for about $325 apiece and they have been flawless. Regards, Richard


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

*You are right, but they will have a SC in 45 ACP this fall...just in time for the OD green 45 ACP.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I lookeed, S&W does have a mini 45 ACP - in the Chief's Special. I think I'd get that over a Kahr, myself. Kahr seems to be having a lot of durability issues with peening and frame problems.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *You are right, but they will have a SC in 45 ACP this fall...just in time for the OD green 45 ACP.*


Excellent! I guess I know what my new carry piece will be.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Xd 45 Acp*

In 4" conceals just as well as most smaller (compact) firearms do. Use a good belt and holster and at first you will notice a bit of weight difference because you have 14 rounds of 45 tucked in the holster.. I prefer leather but the CTAC can't be beat.

RJ


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

XD's are made in Croatia, not USA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> XD's are made in Croatia, not USA.


Yea, I mentioned that in my 1st post :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Might be a little off the deep end but the original compact 45 comes to mind to me. Detonics CombatMaster -  And screems Americana to me. :smt071


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Never*

Hurts to give a fellow a choice but some wish to lock themselves in--so be it--:smt082



OrangeSkies said:


> XD's are made in Croatia, not USA.


RJ


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Kimber makes a few of em, and the Colt Defender is very nice as is the officers model. The Springer PX9161L is a sharp one and theres some new ones commin out.:mrgreen:


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

> Hurts to give a fellow a choice but some wish to lock themselves in--so be it--


I have no idea what this means, so I'm posting a picture of a rabbit with a pancake on its head...










There, now we're even.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*What Kind Of Syrup For That ??*



OrangeSkies said:


> I have no idea what this means, so I'm posting a picture of a rabbit with a pancake on its head...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just meant that in reference to the XD45ACP, as far as waiting on the SC--the service conceals just as easy--and never hurts to throw out a choice--

RJ


----------

